# acoustics guitar



## leduc alain (Nov 17, 2007)

good day , everyone
i had never the chance to play guitar, and i do not have any knwolodge about it. but i have a son , who likes to play it , and honestly i have no budget to send him learning , in a private school or have a person show him how to play. but he knows all the notes, in frensh , because he learn it in his primary school , and he knows how to play , the saxophone , in school too. but in his birthday he got an acoustic guitar , high quality from one of his uncle. and he like to play, do you have any idea hoe and where i can get him a free courses on line. or can some one show me with a draw where are the notes on the guitars, wires?
thank you for helping. 
what we do not do for our kids????????


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Bon jour*

You can try this one or you can e-mail me and I will gladly find some more for you.louis
http://www.guitarknowledgenet.com/
Also if he has a computer he can use with your supervision, of course,he can also try You-Tube, type in acoustic guitar lessons and all sorts will pop up,but it would be better for you to find someone close to you who also plays guitar and would be willing to show him things on the guitar as he can develope bad habits from not having someone show him the right way the firsat time around,easy to learn the right way then to fix someone who has learnt it wrong.hope this helps.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

www.cyberfret.com

www.guitarplayertv.com

www.guitar.zentao.com In the lessons section http://www.zentao.com/guitar/

www.workshoplive.com

www.truefire.com <-- Excellent ones


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

http://guitar.about.com/library/blguitarlessonarchive.htm

also, here are the notes of the guitar:










and something to learn some basic chords:

http://www.8notes.com/guitar_chord_chart/


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

and then you can buy him this:










minus the scary looking guy in the right corner


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i wish zakk wild would develope some debilitating drug problem like everyone else and disappear- sorry guitaristz


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

Also try http://www.guitarnoise.com/lessons.php they have great free lessons that help learn songs as well as the fretboard.
Print the lessons off for your son or show him the sites listed above. Encourage him to play, it's a lifetime reward.


----------



## Tony Burns (Dec 20, 2007)

This is another real neat site :

http://www.looknohands.com/chordhouse/


----------

